# Keystone Tailgator Toybox



## karen1959 (Feb 18, 2003)

Hello - I have been looking at numerous 5th wheel toyboxes to buy.  I am very much interested in a 1997 Keystone Tailgator.  Any opinions on how this one is built?  Thanks so much.


----------



## posts (Feb 18, 2003)

Keystone Tailgator Toybox

One thing to look for on any toybox, is how the back ramp raises. I'm not familiar with Keystone, but the ones on Fleetwood products are very heavy and take two people to lift them. At the RV show I saw one made by Sportsmen and it had cables which work like those on an overhead garage door. Very easy to raise and lower with just one person.


----------

